# 9 + months off hard work pays off ( i wasnt sure where to post these)



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2013)

I was going to wait to post these until after the DJC Aug 3rd but I  figured I can add more later. I want to thank ALL members on EVERY forum  (even my haters) for helping get back what I once had in my 20's. 		

I'll be happy to discuss anything related to diet and training buts thats it folks sorry.


----------



## Z82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fucking shit balls bro. Very well done! Awesome transformation!

So what did you do for your diet?


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 23, 2013)

Well done mane. Gonna start my journey soon. Well done


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2013)

looking outstanding.  great 9 month transformation.
 the face tattoo is a little much.
and you know the only thing worse then having haters... not having haters


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2013)

Paleo when I have time not on my phone ill post pretty much what I ate day in and day out. Thanks




Z82 said:


> Fucking shit balls bro. Very well done! Awesome transformation!
> 
> So what did you do for your diet?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks I wish you the best with it.




Iz_vivit said:


> Well done mane. Gonna start my journey soon. Well done


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks my man!  "They" are ultimately the greatest motivation.   



dieseljimmy said:


> looking outstanding.  great 9 month transformation.
> the face tattoo is a little much.
> and you know the only thing worse then having haters... not having haters


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2013)

7 am Breakfast 
eggland's best eggs 6 whole eggs &  eggland's best eggs 6 whites only (12) cooked in 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil


10 am
Protein  shake with 1.5 tablespoon natural PB as time went on I reduced to 1  tablespoon then switched to PB2 (PB powder) Ive now since eliminated any  time of PB completely and use straight 
Divine Nutrition Natural Isolate  Protein 


1 pm 
8-10 oz Lean Beef (top round or filet mignon) green veggies or salad with olive oil and vinegar


Pre workout shake (same as above)
Post workout shake (same as above)


Between 430-5 pm
8-10  oz of Chicken or Fish cooked in 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil , green veggies, ? cup raw nuts, over time I  reduced to 1/3 of a cup of nuts to now where Ive completed eliminated  nuts.  



730pm
8-10 oz of Chicken or Fish cooked in 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil , green veggies,  ? cup  raw nuts, over time I reduced to 1/3 of a cup up to now where Ive  completed eliminated nuts and 


The reductions took place at the same time with the shakes as well as the meals.





Z82 said:


> Fucking shit balls bro. Very well done! Awesome transformation!
> 
> So what did you do for your diet?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2013)

My workouts are pretty simple I've always been a man of basic movements with heavy weights and low reps.
M- chest incline press WU 3x6, hammer incline 3x6, flat press machine 3x6, flies 3x10
T- shoulders DB Front raises WU 3x6, DB side raises WU 3x6, cable side raises 3x10, Hammer pin Overhead press 3xmax # of reps, reverse pec dec for rear delta 3x10
W hamstrings lying leg curls WU 3x6, seated reverse leg curls 3x6, standing leg curls 3x10

ill finish this up at another time need to tend to something now


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 23, 2013)

Really nice job! Thats an amazing change in under a year. You should be proud and honestly fuck haters, for the most part they're the ones too lazy or undisciplined to stay with something so they want the rest of the world to be that way as well. Then they feel better about being useless themselves.


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks 


dave 236 said:


> Really nice job! Thats an amazing change in under a year. You should be proud and honestly fuck haters, for the most part they're the ones too lazy or undisciplined to stay with something so they want the rest of the world to be that way as well. Then they feel better about being useless themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pity is for the frail and weak, but jealosy and haters, you earn them! Good work PP!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 24, 2013)

Trying to get everyone to like you is a sign of mediocrity.

Eyes on the prize!

 QUOTE=HFO3;3123555]Pity is for the frail and weak, but jealosy and haters, you earn them! Good work PP![/QUOTE]


----------



## s2h (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice work...big transformation...good luck at the show...


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah buddy !!!!!! 

"The world makes way for the man who knows where he is going".


----------



## Z82 (Jul 24, 2013)

So that meal plan looks almost ketosis. If not keto than very low carb. Did you have any carb up days or cheat meals for your sanity? And did you stick to that kind of eating for the majority of 9 months?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 24, 2013)

Paleo diet. I actually started all this last Sept at 265 my advisor had me eating 300 grams of carbs a day that put the fat on me.
I requested that we go paleo and he agreed in Dec. I pretty much ate the same foods day in and day out taking a cheat day on Sundays. As time went on my cheat days became meals the meals went from weekly to bi weekly till as long as I could hold out.t The last time I cheated was Father's Day and have been strict since. This is my preferred method of eating although in the past I feared such high fats. He has since helped me over come that issue with these results.



Z82 said:


> So that meal plan looks almost ketosis. If not keto than very low carb. Did you have any carb up days or cheat meals for your sanity? And did you stick to that kind of eating for the majority of 9 months?


----------



## Z82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice brother,  way to stick with it. Out of curiosity,  how tall are you? I have a similar structure as you but im 6'.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 24, 2013)

5'8, 3/4" lol I was  closer to the 220 lb point this morning as well.




Z82 said:


> Very nice brother,  way to stick with it. Out of curiosity,  how tall are you? I have a similar structure as you but im 6'.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 24, 2013)

Hell yeah bro!  Awesome transformation I can't wait to see the contest pics. You got it brother. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z82 (Jul 24, 2013)

So even with the paleo did you incorporate fruit for carbs or did you stay clear of fruit?  Also what was your macro and calorie count? 

Im assuming you incorporated cardio in 5 days a week.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 25, 2013)

No fruit what listed above is about what I ate day in and day out. I guessing the caloric intake on the high end was 3500 calories to now the low end of 2000 calories a day.


i started cardio EOD 30 minutes to ED 30 Minutes to 2x a day 30 minutes all the way up to 2x 1 hour a day sessions.




Z82 said:


> So even with the paleo did you incorporate fruit for carbs or did you stay clear of fruit?  Also what was your macro and calorie count?
> 
> Im assuming you incorporated cardio in 5 days a week.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2013)

1 Week out. I am down a total of 82 pounds since my heaviest point. That  in itself makes me a winner no matter what happens next Saturday
in Jacksonville.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Solid results chief. I've never seen such results with paleo


----------



## stan69 (Jul 27, 2013)

wow man...awesome work...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you sir. The truth is if I smell carbs and they get converted to fat but on the other hand I can eat 100 grams of fat from almond butter and my body loves it. 
What I have to realize is that carbs dont work no matter who the expert I get my direction from.





theCaptn' said:


> Solid results chief. I've never seen such results with paleo


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2013)

Front!


----------



## LCSULLA (Jul 27, 2013)

Look awesome, man. Good luck!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2013)

I am currently waiting on Mighty Mike Quinn to come over to help with my least favorite part, posing. As you can see from my photos I am not the best at it. lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

cant argue with that


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks 





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cant argue with that


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 28, 2013)

Quad You!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome man!  Just amazing.  I feel you on the carbs.  I'm pretty carb sensitive too, and a carb junky.  it's a tough road.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2013)

Actually Ive become quite use to it. Its so strange how my body loves fats. I ate between 100-150 grams of fat alone in Almond butter and Peanut Butter yesterday.  It fill me out nicely there's no water retention, it makes me super vascular and most importantly its satisfies the hunger. I can get use to eating a jar of PB a day. LOL 




docdoom77 said:


> Awesome man!  Just amazing.  I feel you on the carbs.  I'm pretty carb sensitive too, and a carb junky.  it's a tough road.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2013)

T minus 5 days!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 30, 2013)

awesome results man, one question what are the benefits of the macadamia nut oil?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 1, 2013)

Shhhhhhhh we cant give all our secrets away! thanks!!!!!



bigcruz said:


> awesome results man, one question what are the benefits of the macadamia nut oil?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 1, 2013)

Last set until Saturday. Keeping the fingers crossed.


----------



## LCSULLA (Aug 1, 2013)

Back looks beast, man.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks it's been my best body part as long as I can remember.



LCSULLA said:


> Back looks beast, man.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 2, 2013)

Weighed in at 214!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 2, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Weighed in at 214!



How tall are you buddy?  Sorry if it missed it. Looking great Bro! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z82 (Aug 2, 2013)

oldschoollifter said:


> how tall are you buddy?  Sorry if it missed it. Looking great bro!
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sgh-i747 using tapatalk 2





purchasepeptides said:


> 5'8, 3/4" lol i was  closer to the 220 lb point this morning as well.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 3, 2013)

T minus 2 hours


----------



## Z82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck brother. ...kill it!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 3, 2013)

good luck man!


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 3, 2013)

I believe that is an awesome transformation!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 3, 2013)

Go brother go!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck my friend.  You look outstanding


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!  I won the over all Masters Division and took 5th place in the open heavyweight class. It was a privilege to even be up there on that stage with those kids.   To walk away in the top 5 made my day even more then winning the masters  division.  Mr Georgia actually won the heavyweight division. The top  three are national level athletes, the kid who took fourth very well  could be too if he would harden up some. I am on my way to the Florida  State Championship in 2 weeks. I figured what the hell I might as well. I  am hoping to have some tougher competition in the Masters Division this  time around. Thanks for the support! One more time around might as well do it!


P.S. this was from the evening show after chicken wings, pizza and cheesecake! lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 5, 2013)

So stoked to hear about you doing well Lou, Congrats my man! hard work and dedication paid off I see!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 10, 2013)

It was an honor to be part of this open heavyweight class competing with these young men 15-20 years younger then myself.  The top 3 are no joke!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats on the result - very solid!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 10, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 10, 2013)

You rock Lou! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. Last week was pretty rough I was laid up Wed., Thurs and Friday. I got back in the gym yesterday and hit back, today I plan on training quads. We'll see how the drying out process goes this week.
Hopefully my presentation will be decent for the state championship Aug 17th.


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 11, 2013)

Amazing transformation.


----------



## rhinotat2 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is how a friend dialed in the last week of his show. Any thoughts?

Monday
5ius GH
200 mcg clen /2
100 mcg T3 /2
300 mg Winny
200 mg Prop
50mg aldactone /2
15 mcg PGCL
20 Halotestin


7am
6 Egglands Best Whites
6 Egglands Best whole

10 am
10 oz Top Sirloin

1pm
10 oz grilled chicken

4pm
10 oz top Sirloin
Bowl spinach

75 gram prework out/protein shake

75 gram post workout shake

730
10 oz baked chicken
Asparagus

Tuesday
5ius GH
200 mcg clen /2
100 mcg T3 /2
300 mg Winny
100 masteron
100 tren ace
50mg aldactone /2
20 Halotestin

7am
6/6 Egglands best

10 am
10 oz Top Sirloin

Pre work out shake 75 gram
Post work out shake 75 g

3pm
4 oz steamed chick
4 oz steam shrimp & veggies

6 pm
12 oz Top Sirloin
Bowl of spinach

830 pm
10 0z chicken
Bowl of spinach

Wednesday
5ius GH
100 mcg T3 /2
300 mg Winny
200 mg Prop
75 mg aldactone /3
20 Halotestin

7am
6-6 Egglands best

10am
10 oz Top Sirloin

1pm
10 oz Top Round

2pm
75 G protein shake

330 4 tablespoon PB
(Low blood sugar)

430
10 oz Top Sirloin
Bowl of spinach

530
75 G protein shake

730
10oz Chicken
Bowl of spinach

Thursday
5ius GH
100 mcg T3 /2
300 mg Winny
100 tren ace
100 masteron
75 mg aldactone /3
20 Halotestin

1 gallon of water for the day

7am
6-6 Egglands Best

10am
12 oz Top Sirloin

1pm
12  oz Top Sirloin

4pm
10 oz Chicken and asparagus

6 pm
6 oz chicken
1.5 C oatmeal

8pm
15 mcg PGCL (laxative)

9 pm
6 oz chicken
1.5 C oatmeal

12 pm
1.5 C oatmeal

Friday
100 mcg T3 /2
300 mg Winny
20 Halotestin

Water every time I peed I measured it with a measuring cup and then drank the equivalent

6am 15 mcg PGCL (laxative)

7am
8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken

10am
8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken

1pm
8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken

4pm
8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken

630 pm
8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken
1 diazide

830 pm
8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken

1030pm
8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken

Saturday
6 am
4 whole eggs
6 oz NY strip
5 oz almond butter with stevia
Cup of coffee with stevia


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!  I won the over all Masters Division and took 5th place in the open heavyweight class. It was a privilege to even be up there on that stage with those kids.   To walk away in the top 5 made my day even more then winning the masters  division.  Mr Georgia actually won the heavyweight division. The top  three are national level athletes, the kid who took fourth very well  could be too if he would harden up some. I am on my way to the Florida  State Championship in 2 weeks. I figured what the hell I might as well. I  am hoping to have some tougher competition in the Masters Division this  time around. Thanks for the support! One more time around might as well do it!
> 
> 
> P.S. this was from the evening show after chicken wings, pizza and cheesecake! lol



Awesome work brother!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks!!! I appreciate you helping me stay focused for the goal at hand.




heavyiron said:


> Awesome work brother!


----------



## Christsean (Aug 12, 2013)

Great work bro!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## tarheels15 (Aug 17, 2013)

Damn nice work bro!


----------

